# book doesn't grab me ... is that happen to every one too ?



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

Hi everyone.  I am just start interested in Asian storey books this past few months.
  I just start read the best recomended by all my friends and clients.... " Joy Luck Club" by Amy Tan".....    but only problem I had was
that book in not on Kindle yet.. so I hold real book on my hand and ready to read after almost year I've been reading on kindle.. it was kind fresh for me.. 

  But...  I'm still on Page 75  and it takes me all day... to try concentrate on that book but getting distracted every time.....
at end of the day... I only read 10 paragraph....  I don't even know why this book is not grab me as others did...(snow flower and the secret fan by Lisa See, Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet by Jamie Ford or The Kitchen God's Wife by AMY TAN )  
  
  I was exited to finish the Kitchen God's Wife by AMY TAN it was excellent book  but why not "joy luck" is anyone had this kind experience?    I try to put this book down and go find something else to read but in back of my mind.... unfinished book is there and can't concentrate on other books.... I never watched movie yet.. because wanted to read first but should I watch movie first ? 
please give me advice....  

is any one had same kind experienced? 
Mtcoco


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I read the Joy Luck Club years and years ago and remember liking it...but it was so long ago, I don't even remember what it was about. LOL.

If it's not grabbing you, I'd suggest just putting it aside and finding something else to read. Life is too short to waste it reading books you are not enjoying.

I read this book a few months ago and enjoyed it. It takes place mostly in China, with a few scenes in California (at the beginning).


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've read Joy Luck Club, The One Hundred Secret Senses and Kitchen God's Wife by Amy Tan.  Of the three, I think Joy Luck was my least favorite ... I enjoyed it, but I liked the other two much better.  In retrospect, I'm surprised that Joy Luck Club was the one that made Amy Tan famous, but I'm glad it did ... otherwise I probably would not have found the other books.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Life is short!  Read a few other books and then come back to it.  Maybe it will appeal to you later.  Sometimes this works for me!!!

Maria


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I couldn't stand The Joy Luck Club... though it almost sounds more like you're having difficulty adjusting to reading a physical book again after the joys of your Kindle.  I know I find it more difficult to concentrate on physical books now, but it's not debilitating or anything... I just would rather, if I have the option, read on my Kindle.  Unfortunately my professors aren't worried about my wants so I'm forced to brave paper cuts once again.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I run into books that don't interest me all the time. I normally put them down and move onto something else. There are plenty of books for me to read, why waste time on something I am not enjoying?


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for your thoughts on The Joy Luck Club.  It's one of those books that I've been meaning to get, something always holding me back.  I think I'll put it on the back burner for awhile.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I run into books that don't interest me all the time. I normally put them down and move onto something else. There are plenty of books for me to read, why waste time on something I am not enjoying?


Exactly.

On the other hand, just because another person didn't enjoy a book doesn't mean I should put it on the back burner. If a book interests me I give it a try.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Rasputina - point well taken.  But I have to have SOME way of limiting the number of books I'm trying to read, right?  This way, I can still keep the book in mind for the future, but move on to something else on my list.  The Kindle has opened up so many options for reading because of free/bargain books, recommendations on the Kindle boards, public domain books that I was too lazy to read years ago, etc.  that there just aren't enough hours in the day!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

That is why I keep my library on my Kindle. If something doesn't grab me I move on to another book. I have gone back later and opened the same book up and wondered why I didn't continue to read it. Just depends on what mood I'm in at the time.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with all of the above.  Wonderful how great minds think alike


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Sometimes it is just the style of the writing or my mood at the time of reading that makes me unable to focus on a book. Even with an author whose books I have loved, there are still books I cannot read. Specifically with Asian lit, I loved John Shors's _Beneath the Marble Sky_ and _Beside the Burning Sea_, but couldn't get past page 70 of _Dragon House_, though that book was also highly recommended. I also loved _Snow Flower and the Secret Fan_ by Lisa See, but really didn't like _Peony in Love_ or _Shanghai Girls_ all that much.

I agree with others: if you're not enjoying a book for whatever reason, put it down for awhile and try another one! You could always come back to it later...or not. Life's too short!

N


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

Thank you every one!  I feel so much better to let the book on side and focus on other books    
we are having snow storm around VA, MD DC area till Sunday morning.. I should use these quality weekend for read some good books.

  and going  back to my K2. 

  Thank you again!!!
Mtcoco


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Joy Luck Club is what put Amy Tan on the map, but I prefer a couple of her others (*Hundred Secret Senses*, which was already mentioned, and *Bonesetter's Daughter*) much more.

And omg Neekeebee, THANK YOU for saying you liked Snow Flower but not Peony. Lisa See came to Cincinnati a couple years ago and I'd heard so many great things about Snow Flower that I wanted to go see her. But she was promoting and reading from Peony, so I ended up reading that one instead. And I... really didn't care for it. I felt awful about that, because SHE is LOVELY (very warm, welcoming, charming, etc.). Perhaps I'll give Snow Flower a chance after all.

For the record, Jamie Ford (author of *Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet*) is also very wonderful in person.

Another Asian-culture-focused author I recommend is* Jhumpa Lahiri*, although her stories revolve around Southeast Asian vs. East Asian culture (just for clarification).

Kristan


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I read Snow Flower back in November and thought it was excellent. You can read a review I wrote here:

http://bosomfriends.wordpress.com/2009/11/08/review-snow-flower-and-the-secret-fan-by-lisa-see/

I have also posted the review on Goodreads, if anyone wants to join me there as a friend.

http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/3134800


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

mtcoco said:


> Thank you every one! I feel so much better to let the book on side and focus on other books
> we are having snow storm around VA, MD DC area till Sunday morning.. I should use these quality weekend for read some good books.
> 
> and going back to my K2.
> ...


That sounds so nice...quiet reading time while the snow falls outside.  Happy reading!



kristanhoffman said:


> And omg Neekeebee, THANK YOU for saying you liked Snow Flower but not Peony. Lisa See came to Cincinnati a couple years ago and I'd heard so many great things about Snow Flower that I wanted to go see her. But she was promoting and reading from Peony, so I ended up reading that one instead. And I... really didn't care for it. I felt awful about that, because SHE is LOVELY (very warm, welcoming, charming, etc.). Perhaps I'll give Snow Flower a chance after all.
> Kristan


Yes, definitely do try _Snow Flower_. It is one of my all time favorites. It is one of the few books I have recommended to my dad, and he really liked it too.

N


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

That sounds so nice...quiet reading time while the snow falls outside


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I just had this very thing happen to me.  I wanted very much to like the book I was reading but found it hard to find a reason to care about the characters.  I finished it only because I wanted to see if it was going to turn out any differently than I predicted (it didn't.)  I read the Joy Luck Club several years ago and strangely enough, I liked it a lot.  It's a casual read, not what I would call a page turner.  I could see how you may have had the same problem with it that I had with the book that I was reading (finally finished it last night) - sometimes it's just hard to care about the the people you're trying to get to know...


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

I just wanted to jump in with another endorsement of _Snow Flower_. I describe it as the best I've ever read on the issue of female friendship. I've probably gifted it to about 5 people, who have, in turn gifted it to the "significant women" in their lives. (I think I'm probably responsible for 100+ book sales!)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Figment said:


> I just wanted to jump in with another endorsement of _Snow Flower_. I describe it as the best I've ever read on the issue of female friendship. I've probably gifted it to about 5 people, who have, in turn gifted it to the "significant women" in their lives. (I think I'm probably responsible for 100+ book sales!)


Oh neat! Yeah, the female friendship thing was my favorite part of Wicked (the musical, not the book -- actually I hear the book is quite... raunchy) so that makes me think I'd like Snow Flower!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kristanhoffman said:


> Oh neat! Yeah, the female friendship thing was my favorite part of Wicked (the musical, not the book -- actually I hear the book is quite... raunchy) so that makes me think I'd like Snow Flower!


I have heard of very few people who actually liked *Wicked* and made it all the way through the book. It seems to end up on quite a few "I hate this book" or "I couldn't finish this book" lists. These same people really enjoyed the musical. I enjoyed the musical and for this reason, have never even cracked open the book for a look.

L


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I have heard of very few people who actually liked *Wicked* and made it all the way through the book. It seems to end up on quite a few "I hate this book" or "I couldn't finish this book" lists. These same people really enjoyed the musical. I enjoyed the musical and for this reason, have never even cracked open the book for a look.
> 
> L


Yes, exactly, I heard the same thing! I wanted to read the book after falling in love with the musical, but I was warned away from it. How strange to think something so beloved could come from something so... controversial isn't the right word, but I think you know what I mean.

Makes me wonder who got the idea to adapt it. They must have seen the underlying potential but already had an idea of what they would cut to make it better...

Kristan


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kristanhoffman said:


> Makes me wonder who got the idea to adapt it. They must have seen the underlying potential but already had an idea of what they would cut to make it better...
> 
> Kristan


Apparently, from what I've heard, the content in the musical is a very small part (maybe about 25%?) and comes late in the book. Not sure what the author filled up the rest of the pages with. Apparently it has lots to do with the animal-rights stuff and so on.

L


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Spoiler



 I have to confess: I am one of those who actually enjoyed _Wicked_...another of those books which I gifted to people a lot after first reading it. I must, however, admit that of those gifted I believe only two or three admitted to liking the book...and none with my fervor!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Figment said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have to confess: I am one of those who actually enjoyed _Wicked_...another of those books which I gifted to people a lot after first reading it. I must, however, admit that of those gifted I believe only two or three admitted to liking the book...and none with my fervor!


Lol, well, obviously you're not the only one because it IS a bestseller!

In seriousness, sorry if it seems that we knocked a book you like! I always feel a little sad when that happens to my fave books. So just remember we're going off hearsay, and we actually know nothing ourselves.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I enjoyed Wicked for the first half or so... after awhile, I got tired


Spoiler



of the politics (it is a political book)


 and put it down. I still haven't finished it. I loaned it to someone and it took them 2 months to return it. I didn't ask, but I suspect she didn't finish it and just gave it back because she'd had it so long.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I brought _Wicked_ on a trip to Chicago because we were seeing the musical on the same trip. It's one of those books I wanted to quit reading about 50 pages in but kept thinking it had to get better, so I just kept reading to the end. Also because that was in my pre-Kindle days. I didn't _have_ any other books with me!

N


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

Hello!  I took everyone advice and I put the "Joy luck club" on side and read to find some other book on Big snow storm day in VA
early Saturday morning 5 am I woke up with big bamboo snapping out side of house noise and woke up... noticed no power in a house...
  
  My cozy fire place and coffee with new book on hand "snow storm weekend" end up changed location to Comfort inn near by house for 4 full days!!!    

    but I found the " the Help"  by Kathryn Stockett and I've been turning pages all day and all night.....
I've never read about southern history book ... (watched "color purple" movie.. long time ago when I was growing up in Japan..)
so very happy that I finally got book that keep grabbing me  

  I'm finally home and happy reading again in my cozy house!  
thank you.

mtcoco


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Glad you're back home safe and sound.  That storm has disrupted a lot of people!!!  Also glad you're back on track with reading material. Hope it stays that way!

Maria


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I loved Joy Luck Club. I haven't reread it or seen the movie since my mother passed away, and imagine I'll be a mess. 

I've given up on Wicked, but love the soundtrack.  I remember trying to explain the book to a co-worker -- how the story is different from The Wizard of Oz.  I explained that stories are subjective and you could think of L. Frank Baum as a Dorothy apologist () and that every character in a story has their own perspective and that even readers can have sympathy for someone the writer had never intended to be sympathetic.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Joy Luck Club makes me cry (multiple times) every single time I watch. (The book takes longer so I've only read it twice, hehe.)

Kristan


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

kristanhoffman said:


> Joy Luck Club is what put Amy Tan on the map, but I prefer a couple of her others (*Hundred Secret Senses*, which was already mentioned, and *Bonesetter's Daughter*) much more.
> 
> And omg Neekeebee, THANK YOU for saying you liked Snow Flower but not Peony. Lisa See came to Cincinnati a couple years ago and I'd heard so many great things about Snow Flower that I wanted to go see her. But she was promoting and reading from Peony, so I ended up reading that one instead. And I... really didn't care for it. I felt awful about that, because SHE is LOVELY (very warm, welcoming, charming, etc.). Perhaps I'll give Snow Flower a chance after all.
> 
> ...


Hi Kristan.. I envy you that you met Jamie Ford!!! He came to near my house borders few months before I read his book and I was soo sad that missed him.
I really love that book and so far.... The hotel on the corner of bitter and sweet is the few of best books I read in 2009!!
As Japanese citizen grow up in Japan... we didn't learn that much about that Japanese immigrants history and Okinawa (where I"m from in Japan) had more influence from China ) so a lots of Chaises cultural stuff was remind me at home too.
so it was very interested to me.
I was so sad to finishing that book... and after that book... I had very hard time to find next book to read.... few days I had hard time .


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

mtcoco-

Oh wow. After your glowing words about House on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet, I think I must read it sooner. I bought it when I met Jamie Ford and had him sign it, but I was in the middle of a couple other books so I haven't read it yet. I will push it up on my list now!

Kristan


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I read Joy Luck Club years ago and loved it and also loved the movie. But if I don't like a book, I give it up without finishing. So many books. So little time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mtcoco said:


> I was so sad to finishing that book... and after that book... I had very hard time to find next book to read.... few days I had hard time .


I call that feeling "the incredible sadness of a really good book." That let down you get when you read something really terrific and sort of feel like you'll never read a book that good ever again. Of course, I do find other great books but I completely understand that let down feeling.

L


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I recently started the Leven Thumps series, I heard so many great reveiws on it I thought I would give it a try and I have to say I am more than half way through it and I still just can't get into it. I have no idea why it just isn't holding my interest at all. In fact I put it down twice now and started two whole other series.


----------



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> I recently started the Leven Thumps series, I heard so many great reveiws on it I thought I would give it a try and I have to say I am more than half way through it and I still just can't get into it. I have no idea why it just isn't holding my interest at all. In fact I put it down twice now and started two whole other series.


 I was so happy to find out it was not just me... feel about some of books that everyone loves!!! I deiced to watch movie first then try read again.. but not for awhile...

Now I'm reading "Help" and can't put book down! very happy that I got over that and moved on...


----------

